# Amazon Flex and Undeliverable



## DiLLyDiLL612 (Jun 23, 2016)

So I had a 2 hour block this morning with 4 deliveries. 1 delivery had perishable items so it needed to be accepted. Nobody home, no answer to phone call from either myself or support. Support advised me to mark as undeliverable and return to the station. 

My question is this, I didn't finish my last delivery until 10 minutes before the end of my scheduled block and now I have to drive half hour to the other side of town to return this order. Am I just screwed out of money here? I can't imagine this happens very often but now I'm working 2.5 hours for $36 instead of the 2 hours and I imagine I'll only get tipped on 3 deliveries not 4. Is that right? This is only my second block I've been able to pickup so I'm still trying to figure everything out.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

DiLLyDiLL612 said:


> So I had a 2 hour block this morning with 4 deliveries. 1 delivery had perishable items so it needed to be accepted. Nobody home, no answer to phone call from either myself or support. Support advised me to mark as undeliverable and return to the station.
> 
> My question is this, I didn't finish my last delivery until 10 minutes before the end of my scheduled block and now I have to drive half hour to the other side of town to return this order. Am I just screwed out of money here? I can't imagine this happens very often but now I'm working 2.5 hours for $36 instead of the 2 hours and I imagine I'll only get tipped on 3 deliveries not 4. Is that right? This is only my second block I've been able to pickup so I'm still trying to figure everything out.


it all averages out, one day you will get paid 2 hrs for only working 1


----------



## DiLLyDiLL612 (Jun 23, 2016)

That's kind of what I was thinking. My first block I was done in 1.5 hours. I figure Ill give this a month or so to see if it all works out in the long run and is worth my time.


----------

